# Which Scale to Use



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I want to buy a scale for my hedgie and I was just wondering what brand/kind you guys would recommend? I searched pet scales and there are so many different kinds! I want to make sure I buy an accurate, reliable scale.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Walmart has some good ones and the prices are low. Just be sure to get one that will weigh in GRAMS  
http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng ... &Find.y=11


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i got this upon a recommendation and i think it's a good choice: http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Digital-Sta ... 781&sr=8-1


----------



## eener1974 (Feb 9, 2011)

What about this scale? Think it'll do the job in order to keep track of a hedgies weight?

http://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh-Bl ... 200&sr=8-2


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a cheap Walmart scale but not digital...it's okaaaaaay...but I ordered this one today:

http://www.amazon.com/Escali-Primo-Digi ... B0007GAX04

In green. Cuz it's pretty and that's the important part.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> In green. Cuz it's pretty and that's the important part.


 :lol: agreed!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't remember the exact weight of mine, but I got it from walmart, in where all the kitchen utensil stuff is. It was $20 Canadian, measures in ounces and grams.


----------

